
AMA – JPL hiring software developers - electriclove
https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/5ici9l/were_developers_hiring_managers_for_software_jobs/
======
tinbad
[deleted]

~~~
tinbadtin
Hey, you seemed to have hijacked my account. Care to explain?

